# dominant lethals genes



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I have never worked with a dominant lethal gene like reds or rumpwhites, so I have a question.

When bred together (i.e. red X red) some of the babies die in utero. So are the remaining babies bigger since they've had more resources in the womb?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope, they are the same in my experience with rump whites. Although as a marked variety the rumpwhites may be generally producing slightly smaller babies anyway. I have seen a few litters of reds as well and I'm sure they were of average size.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It doesn't seem to make any difference in my experience.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Id never really thought about it but it should in theory give the pinkies a bit of a boost although it doesnt seem to. Maybe the sytem of growing the babies in the uterus is less competative than the after birth fight for milk.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmm...thanks you all. That's fascinating. What made me wonder is that I currently have 2 litters from sisters bred to their father in a very inbred line. One sister had 5 very large babies and one had 14 small babies. I figured in varieties that routinely have smaller litters the babies would be bigger, but I guess not.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I would not find it surprising if a gene that is lethal when homozygous may compromise optimum development when heterozygous.


----------

